# eBay Buyer Help



## rawr (9 Aug 2009)

I'm selling an old phone for my dad on eBay. 

Someone obviously clicked the 'buy it now' button but didn't pay. They were a new user with 0 feedback and I messaged them several times, first telling them that I had sent an invoice, then warning them that I would relist the item if they didn't pay, then confirming that I had relisted the item. 

I then realised an 'eBay note' saying that 'this member is no longer registered' or something along those lines (right before I relisted it). 

So now I just noticed that the very same user has bought the item again - without paying. I messaged them telling them not to try to buy it again, and if they did I would report them to eBay.

I'm going to relist the item yet again but can't seem to find a 'report user' button or anything like that. Can anyone help? I've been using eBay for some time and this is my first bad experience so I'm not really sure how to deal with it.


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Aug 2009)

Initially here is the resolution centre link where you can try and sort something out.
http://resolutioncentre.ebay.co.uk/

Then before you relist again, block the buyer.  this link (unless it redirects to my ebay) will let you block anyone you wish from ALL further auctions/transactions.
http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/sell/manage_bidders_ov.html#blocking

Now when you relist, check the 'requires immediate payment' paypal section. Forget about other payment options.  The buyer now has to complete payment.

AC


----------



## Garuf (10 Aug 2009)

I had this too with some clothes I sold, thanks for the tips, Andy. 
Just a quick curio, when do you post feedback as a seller?


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Aug 2009)

As soon as they've paid (cleared.)

With their stupid new rules there is no allowance for bad mouthing of buyers so you have to go through the resolution centre for that.

Luckily I've only had to do it once (through paypal) and that was as a buyer when some plonker sent me some watches that were 'an alternative of equal value' when they were cheap rubbish and I wouldn't have been able to make profit on them.

I do have quite a few people in my blocked list though as some people consistently bid and then ask questions they should've asked beforehand. lol

AC


----------



## TDI-line (10 Aug 2009)

Personally i'd ring Ebay and get your selling fees back, and when you relist your item, look for the Buyer requirements, this should cut out the majority of scammers...


Block buyers who:

Don't have a PayPal account
PayPal account holders have up to an 80% lower Unpaid Item rate.

Have received  Unpaid item Strike(s) within  month(s)

Are registered in countries to which I don't post

Have  breach of policy report(s) within  month(s)

Have a feedback score equal to or lower than 

Have bid on or bought my items within the last 10 days and met my limit of 

Only apply this block to buyers who have a feedback score equal to or lower than 
Control the number of items a single buyer can purchase.

Do not have a credit card on file

Only apply this block to buyers who have a feedback score equal to or lower than 
Blocked buyers who put a credit card on file will be allowed to bid on or buy your items.



http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/sell/buyer ... ments.html


----------



## rawr (10 Aug 2009)

Thanks a lot for the tips guys, especially the block list! That should come in handy...

I remember there used to be some kind of 'report unpaid item' link and I always see 'report' buttons when browsing eBay but when you actually need to use them I can't find them!


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Aug 2009)

the report links are at the side of the listing on "my ebay". Where it says leave feedback there is a drop down list.

When i create a listing, i always tick "dont sell to users haveing a feedback of 5 or less. You can choose any number. But Andy's tip is just as good as other people can still buy it despite someone clicking buy it now


----------



## Garuf (12 Aug 2009)

Rather than open a new thread, I've recently sold some items on ebay, I told the buyers that I would not ship abroard yet they've bid on it and won while having address' in lituania and Germany. I've notified the buyers that I won't ship and that they shouldn't have bidded in the first place. Is their anything I can do or am I bound to posting the items? Neither item has been paid for and I'm waiting for a reply before I relist, what would the best approach be now.


----------



## TDI-line (12 Aug 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Rather than open a new thread, I've recently sold some items on ebay, I told the buyers that I would not ship abroard yet they've bid on it and won while having address' in lituania and Germany. I've notified the buyers that I won't ship and that they shouldn't have bidded in the first place. Is their anything I can do or am I bound to posting the items? Neither item has been paid for and I'm waiting for a reply before I relist, what would the best approach be now.



Charge them another Â£10 for postage costs.    If they pay then happy days.


----------



## GreenNeedle (13 Aug 2009)

Firstly you can cancel their bids and then sell to the 'second chance' bidder if their bid was high enough for you.  If not relist.  You are not bound if you stated that you wouldn't ship in the auction description.  If they pay you via paypal then just click the refuse/return button in paypal (can't remember what it is called)  If you receive a cheque tear it up etc.

Secondly when you next list make sure you ensure that the item postage section is UK only and that will stop the international bidders.

AC


----------



## rawr (13 Aug 2009)

Just an update on the idiots that I seem to attract on eBay...

I relisted the item for Â£50. I log on to my account tonight to see that it has been bought. I then see that I have a message from the buyer saying 'do it for Â£45 mate and its a deal'. 

Erm.. no mate! The price was Â£50! If I wanted to sell it for Â£45 dont' you think I would have listed it for Â£45?! 

I'm so fed up with the whole thing that I just sent him a reply saying that I'll accept his offer. I can't be bothered to relist it for a fourth time. 

Seriously...!


----------



## GreenNeedle (13 Aug 2009)

I would've just said. pay up or I'll report ya.  Buy it now means just that.  People select the 'best offer' option when listing if they are prepared to haggle.

AC


----------

